# 8th Annual Saginaw Bay Bowfishing Challenge



## redticked (Oct 23, 2003)

May 22 & 23 2004
Caseville,MI on Saginaw Bay
Total weight- 5 largest carp
other big fish prizes and trophies 
2 man team's- day shoot
early enteries receives a free SBBC t-shirt
80% payback guaranteed. All proceeds will be donated to the Caseville Rod and Gun Club for scholarships, Hunter Safety Program's and other charitable event's
for more info call Bruce or Missy 1-989-856-9222 or 1-989-551-5962

Sponsored by
SMITH DISTRIBUTING
CASEVILLE ROD & GUN CLUB


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

What is the entry fee?......Patch


----------



## redticked (Oct 23, 2003)

$100.00 per team


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

what a great time it is too.. wish my back would hold up, herniated discs suck..


----------



## redticked (Oct 23, 2003)

fast- to give you a little upper on the subject. We took all the hard work out. Only take the weight for 5 fish, you can weigh 7.
Also prizes and trophies largest gar, goldfish, carp, gold carp, dogfish and smallest carp.
So if you can handle the boat ride you don't really have to shoot alot. LOL
Or you can come and make fun of me. Neoprene from head o toe (allergic to fish).


----------



## Crappie John (Jan 12, 2004)

where can i buy a standard type or bowfishing stuff. I want a recurve bow and nothing fancy. any advice on where to get this stuff would be great 
Thx -CJ


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Just get yourself a cheap used compound or find an old one lying around John. Its really fun I've done it a few times. Go to gander or something and buy a kit with the arrow and all that....its a little frustrating at first but when you get going its fun.


----------



## deervision (Feb 11, 2005)

i shoot this carp shoot,and is a good shoot. best five fish.you weigh in 7 fish and they use the best 5.


----------



## rendotwo (Dec 27, 2004)

I hope you guys keep all the fish that you shoot. There is a group that comes to Oscoda bowfishing but they throw the fish back. Two days later they are floating around the docks stinking.


----------



## deervision (Feb 11, 2005)

allthe fish are used for fertilizer,you must take all fish you shoot by mdnr rules,there are alot of slobs out there shooting and leaving the fish.


----------

